# Two transfer switches in parallel



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Gamit said:


> Has anyone wired two Generac transfer switches in parallel? I want to confirm wiring due to fact I can not find a wiring diagram from Generac. I did speak to someone who told me that there is a master and slave and the master gets all control wires while the slave only gets wires 23 & 194. I just wish I could find something in writing somewhere.


If the instruction manual says that in order to start the generator via 2 wire closing then you can parallel. However, knowing Generac, good chance that this is dome via micro processor. If the logic of the transfer switch is in the generator then you would need to contact Generac.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Give Generac a call, they will email you a schematic of the master and slave


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wired a Generac 20k last week with two transfers wired in parallel and control wiring in parallel. Not a problem.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I know a few members have done these, B4T being one of them.

I'd put "Generac" in the thread title.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> Just wired a Generac 20k last week with two transfers wired in parallel and control wiring in parallel. Not a problem.


They sent me this


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It works, n1/2,t1,23,194,0 to the first or master. 23 and 194 to the second.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

For the latest ATS you need (3) control cables from master to slave.. 0 - 23 - 194.......

I got this from Generac Tech support..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> For the latest ATS you need (3) control cables from master to slave.. 0 - 23 - 194.......
> 
> I got this from Generac Tech support..



Three cables or three conductors?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys, can u still use the min. size 18 for control if you also have the cold weather kit? (batt. warmer and oil filter warmer) They run off of N1 & N2. 

Thanks.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I suspect the 0 is there if you want to use load shed on the slave. I run #14 so that should handle the heat blankets. Not sure what the wattage of the sleeve that goes around the oil filter or the battery blanket. Good question. They are going to sell a (I think) Tray cable with six or seven conductors soon.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> I suspect the 0 is there if you want to use load shed on the slave. I run #14 so that should handle the heat blankets. Not sure what the wattage of the sleeve that goes around the oil filter or the battery blanket. Good question. *They are going to sell a (I think) Tray cable with six or seven conductors soon.*


That would be nice.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those heaters for air cooled are 40 and 50 watts apiece.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Just buy tray cable on line now hax.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That would be my thought too. This was wet location/direct burial/ 600v. Right now six conductor would do.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Just buy tray cable on line now hax.


You got a place to recommend?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> You got a place to recommend?


We buy a lot of TC from automation direct and cables to go. I got tired of waiting on supply house botching orders.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Wire and Cable to go 

They'll custom order stuff for you too.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Three cables or three conductors?


Three control conductors...:laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> *Wire and Cable to go
> 
> They'll custom order stuff for you too.


They don't have 6 conductor. I could get THHN-PVC tray cable with (7) 18 gauge conductors for 42 cents per foot. That's a lot cheaper (and easier to deal with) than pulling (6) 14 gauge THHN.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> They don't have 6 conductor. I could get THHN-PVC tray cable with (7) 18 gauge conductors for 42 cents per foot. That's a lot cheaper (and easier to deal with) than pulling (6) 14 gauge THHN.


If you are going to be a Generac installer.. get (6) rolls of #18 THHN/THWN.. it is a much better way to fly and no waste...

500' should last you for years... I got.. BLK.. WHT.. YEL.. BRN.. RED.. GRY...


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

B4T said:


> If you are going to be a Generac installer.. get (6) rolls of #18 THHN/THWN.. it is a much better way to fly and no waste...
> 
> 500' should last you for years... I got.. BLK.. WHT.. YEL.. BRN.. RED.. GRY...


The tray cable is easier to deal with (1 cable with all the different color conductors inside) and much cheaper.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> The tray cable is easier to deal with (1 cable with all the different color conductors inside) and much cheaper.


Let me know when you buy some..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> They don't have 6 conductor. I could get THHN-PVC tray cable with (7) 18 gauge conductors for 42 cents per foot. That's a lot cheaper (and easier to deal with) than pulling (6) 14 gauge THHN.


7 conductor unsheilded is always more available then 6.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

B4T said:


> Let me know when you buy some..


Why? :blink:

I just order 150', do you want to go in on it with me?? :blink:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The generac price per foot was higher so go with it. I have a bunch of yellow, red, blue, black, and white #14 to get rid of before I try this. I like the idea though.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

DIYer4Life said:


> The tray cable is easier to deal with (1 cable with all the different color conductors inside) and much cheaper.


Any specific terminals for this, or what do you use? Thanks.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

3xdad said:


> Any specific terminals for this, or what do you use? Thanks.


Some terminals you stick a bare wire into, so I would do just that. Others are screw terminals so I would crimp normal spades onto the wire (since it's stranded).


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The new air cooled units have all push in terminals for the controls so no spades needed. Screw terminals in the switch. Do what you like in there. Don't think I'd do anything special there either.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> Why? :blink:
> 
> I just order 150', do you want to go in on it with me?? :blink:


No... I want to see a pic of what it looks like with jacket on and off...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's some 18 guage TC, colored and numbered conductors


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's another style, this stuff is multi rated, TC-ER, WTTC and a few others


----------

